# Best vitamins for bearded dragons



## CHRISSY1963 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi could anybody suggest a good vitamin supplement for bearded dragons, I am giving him calcium/D2 with his life food but have been told that he need multivits twice a week. Found one I liked the look of but can only seem to find it sold in USA. 
thank you


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Nutrobal is an accepted multivitamin supplement - I use it with my geckos.


----------



## Kris_sayer (Mar 16, 2007)

nutrobal is good however i use this along with a calcium suppliment as i dont thing it contains enough calcium


----------



## imfromwales (Jan 8, 2014)

I was told that if using a t5 tube, you should not further supplement D3, so what multi-vitimans should I use with a T5 tube as Nutrabol has D3 in.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

For a Bearded Dragon, the T5 is the best UVb that we can offer. But it is still a little short of the UV exposure that they would get in the wild. Providing Nutrobal or Repashy calcium plus twice a week should be fine. The rest of the week supplement just with calcium. Please wait for Arcadia John to comment.


----------



## Bowells (Dec 12, 2013)

If you're like me and like to nerd out on beardie info this site provides seriously detailed information on UV requirements for reptiles:

UV Transmission through Reptile Skin Shed


----------



## imfromwales (Jan 8, 2014)

Cool, cheers for the link. Arcadia John says that you don't need to supplement necessarily after I asked him in a different thread.


----------

